# BlackBerry GBA Emulator?



## FlameHelix (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just wondering if there's a Gameboy Advance emulator for BlackBerry Curve 9300?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 4, 2012)

tried google?


----------



## FlameHelix (Mar 4, 2012)

Yup, I think I found one for symbian phones. Just wanted confirmation.


----------

